# Bosch 4100-09 10-inch Table Saw - My First Experience



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

So I just got this thing today. After way too much time researching options and trying to find something in the $300 range, I had to bump up to what ended up being a $569 saw from Amazon. I'd tried to buy it at HD, but they were out of stock and couldn't even tell me when they could order one. (Though he's not on commission, the Bosch guy working in the store was really annoyed.)

Anyway... here's my experience so far:

SHORT INITIAL IMPRESSION: This thing rocks. Cuts accurately right out of box. Setup time: It took me a couple hours, actually more due to some interruptions. But I was being methodical. (In other words, I'm probably a bit slow.)

The Box showed up via FedEx. Again, got from Amazon and since we're Prime members, shipping was free:









The accessories, (safety stuff, fence, etc), were all on top:









And next layer... the saw itself. Note on the upper right part of pic you can make out the styrofoam block under the motor. Per instructions, critical to remove this as if you don't, raising or lowering blade can supposedly damage mechanism:









Finally, the gravity rise stand:









Raw saw, no parts assembled yet. By "assembled" I really mean just not having attached the safety parts, fence, etc. And then checking for square and making any adjustments. Which, as I'll get to in a moment, really was just a formality as everything was aligned.









Stand parts Check:









Stand Assembled:









Saw Mounted on Stand:









With all the safety stuff installed:









Standing up and ready for storage:









Now, for some of the important stuff. This thing was ready to go out of the box in terms of the saw setup. I followed all the instructions in the manual to check for square on the blade, miter, fence, and check the riving knife, measuring scales and everything else. All was pretty much perfect. I didn't have to adjust a thing. I didn't have time to start any projects as we were meeting people for dinner, but obviously, some cuts have to be made. Check the accuracy in next post as forum apparently limits to 10 images per post...


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Part 2 of 2:

It's maybe a bit hard to see, but the scale index is on exactly 12" and the board is cut at 12" Nice.










Then I tried the miter gauge at 45 degrees. And the small piece of poplar? Pretty much spot on:










Both cuts were made with the stock blade. While I'm going to replace it with a nicer blade for the plywood I anticipate slicing up most of the time, you can see from the miter cut on the poplar board that the stock blade is pretty good. (Can't tell much from the sheathing plywood cut as it's such crappy wood anyway.)

Also, note the following, which could be useful: I'm mostly going to use this outside. Or maybe in garage as this is where I stain stuff. (I just don't like to do that stuff in downstairs workshop.) The Stanley FatMax sawhorses are height adjustable letting me make a perfect easy to setup and breakdown outfeed table. (Or maybe left side support if I want that one day.)










That's about it. In short, with all of a handful of test cuts, I'm really happy with this thing so far. No more running to friends' houses to rip stuff! The cost was a bit painful, but I really wanted an accurate saw and fence, etc. I've got newbie average skills and I thought a more solid tool would be worth the extra $$$ in the end.

If anyone has any questions, let me know. I'm going to be playing with this more in the next few weeks of course. (Have to build some furniture now to justify this particular tool to wife!)

Scott


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't remember if I had the Bosch or Makita when I was in business. I use it as my on the job saw and it was a really good one. When I gave it away it was pretty beat up but was still accurate and cut great, it was just ugly. I wish I had that saw back now, I would sell my Unisaw.

The only downside I saw to it was not being able to rip over 2 foot wide. I really did like the saw, it was worth every penny I spent on it. I never could stand a saw that would bog down when cutting, that saw never disappointed me.


----------

